
Forestry in the Congo - cbfsc
https://medium.com/@c.brown_49572/in-the-congo-businesses-help-themselves-by-helping-people-c9bf46fbb9db
======
tempo_and_pol
The absurdly optimistic tone of the article is just irritating. There are no
businesses in the Congo because the Congo is failed state, has been the last
50 years (pretty much since it's inception) and it will be the next 50. So,
there isn't any "change" either.

~~~
jdietrich
Wrong Congo. You're thinking of DR Congo, which is barely governed and has a
PPP GDP per capita of less than $1000; this article is about the Republic of
Congo, which has a flawed but functioning government and a PPP GDP per capita
of over $7,000.

